# Dewlaps



## kmaben (Nov 28, 2012)

So are my husband and I the only people here you think Dewlaps are kind of.....a turn off?
My husband is literally grossed out by them. I dont find them so cute either.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 28, 2012)

No kaley you are not alone!

At first I thought I was the only rabbit person who thought them a bit. ...creepy...then holyhandgrenade (Missy) inspired me to admit my dislike  

I'm not a fan. I can't even say why. It's kind of the same feeling I have about REW buns. No words, just........shudders.......

Still no hate though....just not a trait I like


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 28, 2012)

I like them as long as it is now WAY oversized (like 1/2 the size of the bunny). Most girl rabbits have them so it is something you get used to if you are around rabbits a lot. They do not affect me at all.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not a fan of them... my girls don't have them, though... if they get them later, I might have to change my mind 'cause I love those two cuties


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 28, 2012)

Candy Cane has one but it's small... I don't mind them. Most girl buns when they get older get them. I don't find any bunny a "turnoff". I think they're all cute.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 28, 2012)

Fraggles feelings are hurt. We think she is beautiful dewlap and all.....






But if you don't love her well then......:sad:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 28, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> I'm not a fan. I can't even say why. It's kind of the same feeling I have about REW buns. No words, just........shudders.......


Muppet will leave to.....Her little blind face does not want to offend anyone.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 28, 2012)

Muppet has such a grump face! Haha. I'm undecided about dewlaps. Foo's didn't start to really come in until she was a little over a year. So now its her built in pillow, but you can only really see it when she's laying down. I guess for me it depends on the breed.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 28, 2012)

Muppet has a lazy face due to her blindness. 
That is what the vet says anyway.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 28, 2012)

Reuben looks you all up and down, and says y'all ain't got much going for you, neither.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 28, 2012)

I think they're cute! I don't see what's gross about them...it's just a little extra skin! Haha


----------



## majorv (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't mind small dewlaps, but not a fan of large ones. Our Californians had pretty big ones (IMO). When the weather got cold one of our doe's dewlaps got a little gray. Did you know that the purpose of a dewlap is to provide extra fur for the doe to pull when making a nest? I didn't realize that. 

Muppet, I think you're cute. I like REWs...I've had a few myself.


----------



## Troller (Nov 29, 2012)

Me and the wife dislike them, but the more I deal with rabbits the more its growing on me. As long as its on a doe, I may like it cause its a clear difference between genders but I know I'd dislike it on a buck.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Michael is not going to score any points with Reuben....


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 29, 2012)

to be fair, last I checked Reuben doesn't really like anyone... except perhaps if they have food, and then only until it's gone.*

I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Muppet will leave to.....Her little blind face does not want to offend anyone.


if muppet is going away, tell her to come to my house! every time I look at her little grump face, I just want to huggle her and smother her with kisses.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Muppet will allow you to bury your face in her fluff...Oh and I totally agree about Reuben.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol Reuben is just silly. Even though Fraggles isn't *the nicest* bunbun, she reminds me so much of my Candy Cane. And don't even get me started on Muppet... She's just too sweet for words:inlove:


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 29, 2012)

btw, if Muppet ever disappears, it wasn't me >.>


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Muppets blind REW face is not acceptable to some people.....


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 29, 2012)

more Muppet lovins' for me, then!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 29, 2012)

i just hate when dewlaps are uneven!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> Muppets blind REW face is not acceptable to some people.....



Goodness Katie, sensitive much?. :biggrin2: I think she is adorable. I even posted that I don't hate REW it's just a trait I don't care for. My goodness if I got upset every time someone said they didn't like lionheads or mini rexes I'd be upset all the time!

Everyone finds different rabbits attractive in different ways. It's not a big deal. It's just opinions.


----------



## Watts76 (Nov 29, 2012)

I love Pepper's dewlap. It makes her look like she's prepared for winter with her own built in scarf. It looks comfy and warm.

lol


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Goodness Katie, sensitive much?. :biggrin2: I think she is adorable. I even posted that I don't hate REW it's just a trait I don't care for. My goodness if I got upset every time someone said they didn't like lionheads or mini rexes I'd be upset all the time!
> 
> Everyone finds different rabbits attractive in different ways. It's not a big deal. It's just opinions.


I was trying to sound extra sensitive to drum up sympathy for my little Muppet. I was trying to be funny.....It was a joke.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh and the comment was not directed directly at you Lisa. A lot of people have told me they have a problem with her eyes.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 29, 2012)

Monty says HARUMPH when I make fun of her developing dewlap. I'm not sure how I'll keep disliking them if she continues being so cute as hers gets bigger.

Monty "the Giant", female, 6 months:


----------



## kmaben (Nov 29, 2012)

Franklin has a teeny tiny little extra bit of skin there. It looks ok on him but he has extra skin everywhere. Hubby flat out denies it. lol the hubby has seen fraggles' dewlap and he would probably run from her if she chased him with it.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

The funny thing is Kaley that if your hubby ran then Fraggles would chase him. She chases anyone who runs from her. Its kind of a game.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 29, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> The funny thing is Kaley that if your hubby ran then Fraggles would chase him. She chases anyone who runs from her. Its kind of a game.



That is too funny :biggrin:


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> *agnesthelion wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Goodness Katie, sensitive much?. :biggrin2: I think she is adorable. I even posted that I don't hate REW it's just a trait I don't care for. My goodness if I got upset every time someone said they didn't like lionheads or mini rexes I'd be upset all the time!
> ...



Ohhh, ok I get it now:biggrin2::biggrin2: after your immediate thread after about showing love for REWs, I thought you had had never realized that not everyone thinks everybodies buns are the "cutest" like their owners do and you were actually offended. But I get the joke now. After all, I have the two best buns ever but I realize only I think that!! hahahaha.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

My REW thread is because alot of people take issue with them and I wanna show them in a different light.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been commanded by Queen Katie to post Reuben's Top Model pictures.




@Micheal 'Come at me bro!'


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

:yahoo:
GO REUBEN! Defend your Manlap...Or Moobs...Or whatever we are calling it these days!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay, I totally like Reubens moobs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2012)

Woot, a convert! I like manlap.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Okay, I totally like Reubens moobs!!!!!!!!!!


:yahoo: Nobody can rock it like Reuben and it cant be denied....This is why he is the bunny top model.


----------



## Troller (Nov 29, 2012)

Manlap or Moobs...:laugh:

Ok, maybe I can change my mind...


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2012)

This is what Reuben says to all you dewlap haters.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

*Troller wrote: *


> Manlap or Moobs...:laugh:
> 
> Ok, maybe I can change my mind...


YES!!! Reuben scared Michael into changing his mind!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Now all we need is the OP to come on here and try to deny Reuben and his moobs! Kaley you madam are being called out!!!!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Anaira wrote:


> This is what Reuben says to all you dewlap haters.



:laugh: Bahahaha, that is the greatest picture ever! 

I'm still kind of indecisive on dewlaps too. It works for some buns, but not all. I can't imagine Faith with a dewlap... Maybe as she gets older?


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2012)

I think it's clear the Tans have been influencing the weaker-minded among us. While the anti-Muppet business has been going on, people have forgotten about those insidious Tans...actually, I wouldn't mind betting the Tans are responsible for the anti-Muppet campaign.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think tans get dewlaps do they?


----------



## majorv (Nov 29, 2012)

Nope, they don't...and they don't come in white either...hmmm...


----------



## MagPie (Nov 29, 2012)

I heart Reuben's Manlap X3


----------



## Anaira (Nov 30, 2012)

Those rascally Tans are at the bottom of everything! I think Nermal's half Tan.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok I have to ask, what is a "Tan" rabbit? Is it the coloring or breed? lol


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay, I did a little research and discovered that Tan is a breed.  haha


----------



## Anaira (Nov 30, 2012)

Tans are like the gremlins of the rabbit world. Every time you think your rabbit has been bad; Tans are to blame. They're especially jealous of fuller figured rabbits.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 30, 2012)

I LOVE that picture of reuben!!!!!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 30, 2012)

Kara has a noticeable dewlap, Daisy's isn't very big/is non existent.

Kara.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 30, 2012)

Kara's little dewlap is so cute!

Still waiting for Kaley and husband to come and confront Rubey's gorgeousness. onder:

btw...this is Reuben. :muscleman:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Watts76 (Dec 18, 2012)

Here is a pic of Pepper showing off her dewlap. It just looks so cozy!!


----------



## kmaben (Dec 18, 2012)

OMG
I haven't been on this thread in a while and look! It's been taken over by grossness! 
Dewlaps everwhere. 
I showed Omar Reuben and he asked "is that the one that had the love affair with the printer?"
HAHAHAHA! 
His next question was "why is he so big?"

Is going to make a poster board and stand on the corner and picket dewlaps.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 18, 2012)

LMBO! This post is hilarious!

Dewlaps are cute! I think of them as rabbit love handles lol


----------



## Anaira (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha! No, Reuben has a love affair with nothing but food. And possibly Nermal, but shh, he tries to look casual about it. 


I don't know why he's so big. He came to me overweight, and then I had him neutered(which does tend to make them slighly lazier, doesn't it?) and...yeah. Somehow he managed to gain instead of losing, despite me trying to diet him. It didn't help family insist I'm starving him, and they have feed him behind my back before, and not just healthy food, either. 

He also has a sensitive tummy, which gets upset easily. If he gets food that upsets him I get large sloppies all over the floor, so that's always an indicator someone's been in. *sigh*. 

It has been getting me down lately. Sure, he's adorable, and squishy, and cute. But he still can't even keep himself clean, and I don't want a rabbit in this state. Would enforced exercise help? I had hoped having another rabbit would make him exercise, but nope. Nermal cartwheels all over the room by herself. Maybe I could get a harness and *drag* him outside for exercise!

All the same, I'm deeply hurt Rubey has been called gross.


----------



## Cheyrul (Dec 18, 2012)

Squish's dewlap used to kind of gross me out but it is so squish and he rocks it. It totally covers her front feet when she lays down.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 18, 2012)

I think king jigglebun needs to squash all dissenters! 

Seriously though, I had a bun that came to me at 7+ pounds and it took well over a year to get her down to 4.5 pounds, which was what her frame should have. I had her on 1/3 c oxbow pellets, 1 c leafy greens, and unlimited hay. I felt as long as she had lots of hay then she wasn't really hungry. No fruit, no carrots, and NO "treats". I would use herbs as treats. Every night we would play to get her to hop around. I would say "who's gonna get your bum?" and wiggle my fingers. She would hop a couple hops then look at me. I would slowly follow her around the room and tickle her if I needed to get her going again. 

The weight loss really helped her feel better. At first she couldn't keep herself clean. At first it was really hard to get her to exercise and she would only last a few minutes before she downright refused to move. By the end of the year we could play for 30 minutes, which I think is a lot for a bun. We also graudually introduced toys to the sessions and she liked to toss balls.

Can you stress to your family that they are killing Ruben with kindness? That if he has hay then he's faking it? Sure, I would prefer ice cream, but if I ate it when ever I wanted it I would gain back all the weight I lost. The extra calories just aren't worth it! If they want to be nice then they could hand feed him fresh blades of grass or get a special snacking hay (like oat or orchard if he normally has timothy).


----------



## Anaira (Dec 18, 2012)

Family don't seem to grasp the concept of hay being the main part of their diet. I'm pretty certain things are better now, and I'm on holiday now so I can keep an eye on things! 

My family don't like Reuben anyway(so...why feed him??) so I get less than sympathetic responses from most. I honestly think it must be part of my sister's eating disorder, that she can look at Reuben and tell me I starve him. However, she's pretty busy now, so isn't around so much. 
Although, Reuben's starving rabbit act is pretty convincing! lol. 

That's the funny thing, is isn't as if he can't move; sometimes it amazes me how fast he can get! He just prefers not too. *sigh* I'd lose my fingers if I tried annoying him like that lol; I could use a cat wand though. 

I need to get the garden Nermal proof. He likes going out there(even if he spends most of his time snoozing under the dog kennel...) but I'd feel bad putting him outside and leaving Nermal in. 

These holidays are going to be a major weight loss regime. >


----------



## Anaira (Dec 18, 2012)

Kaley, how can you look at this and say is isn't cute:





Anyway, it's all muscle.

He feels sad no one loves him.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 18, 2012)

king jigglebun is my hero! PS, what breed is he? Panda tends towards a dudelap as well and they look so similar!


----------



## MagPie (Dec 18, 2012)

Aaaaaaw how sweet Reuben looks in that last picture. All snuggle bun.

Harvey tends to get slightly flabby armpits :whistling so no dewlap. Or are we calling those manlaps?


----------



## Anaira (Dec 18, 2012)

Dudelap! I love it! Fantastic name.

Flabby armpits are just moobs, Emily. :spintongue Reuben also thinks these are manly!


Reuben's a *cough* um, *cough* half dwarf :baghead


That's all I know.


----------



## MagPie (Dec 18, 2012)

Heheh yeah my cats have that too. It's their problem areas. Except Fatty is just fatty.

Hahahha oh boy, half dwarf. I didn't believe it at first.

But yes I do like dudelap better than manlap.


----------



## kmaben (Dec 19, 2012)

Rueben isn't gross. Just his dudelap.

Two completly seperate issues!

I love Reuben he kind of seems like the male version of Shya. And she's pretty kick a**


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

good luck with your chubby bunny boot camp! my kitty always had weight problems no matter what I did, and Gazzles would if I didn't stay on top of her diet constantly and Nala didn't encourage her to exercise (luckily, I live alone so there's no one to sneak her fattening treats).

oh, and tell Reuben I said he's a cutie no matter what he weighs


----------



## Anaira (Dec 19, 2012)

I hate my computer, crashing just as I had written a reply! Grrr.

Anyway, Reuben's dudelap is an inherent part of who he is! You can't separate him from his 'lap(as much as I'd like to!), you have to take it all, or none. 
I will get you to admit it is cute, even if we have to head over there and smuffocate you and Omar!

Reuben's been a lot quieter the past couple of years, and exerts himself only in extreme annoyance cases. Although he did bruise my sister's arm when she was holding Nermal, and he didn't like her. haha. At least he didn't break the skin, although it was quite a big bruise!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 19, 2012)

Reuben's a *cough* um, *cough* half dwarf :baghead


That's all I know.[/QUOTE]


HAHA Ruben is an Netherlands dwarf mixed with shame! Not kidding about this hahaha If you highlight the bit in yellow she admits to the shame!!!


Note to fellow mods: Please do not fix my broken quote. It means a lot to me to let a broken quote ride...Thanks for your understanding


----------



## Anaira (Dec 19, 2012)

*throws tantrum*

She's picking on my OCD! PLEASE someone fix that quote!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

aww, fraggles, don't be mean! anaira isn't the only one around here with OCD!


----------



## Anaira (Dec 19, 2012)

HOORAY for Jennifer! It's gone to the next page now, so I don't have to look at that mangled post.  I bet I'm going to hear it crying tonight though.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

maybe we should take it out back and shoot it... put it out of its misery!


----------



## kmaben (Jan 1, 2013)

Post your non dewlap pictures here!





Definitely nothing going on here. We can't all be nice and svelte! 






Anaria it came out in the paper that the Army is coming out with new deployments to China, Australia, and New Zealand. I was like me! ME!! I know someone I could stay with! Rueben could feed a whole battalion. I mean uh _entertain_ a whole battalion!


----------



## Anaira (Jan 1, 2013)

-_-

He could take _on_ a whole battalion!


----------



## kmaben (Jan 1, 2013)

lol! I concede. There is no come back for that. Not to dewlaps but to Rueben in general. Out of curiosity how much does he weigh? I keep thinking he's huge like Kai. It's probably just presence.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't get an accurate reading on my little kitchen scales, but I think he's about the 4.5 kilo mark. It is mostly presence, heh. 

I would post a picture of Nermal, but I don't think I have any of her without Reuben, and that probably wouldn't count as a non-dewlap photo!


----------



## Elliot (Jan 5, 2013)

No dewlap here


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Jan 7, 2013)

I like some dewlaps. Niambi had this HUGE one! Mike used to pick on her and play with it. Nemi has a cute little dwarf sized one.

Artemis is 'lap less, as are Bannog and the dust mop... I mean Swiffer. Lol

Anaira, I adore Reuben and his dudelap. Fat kids unite!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 7, 2013)

I think Cricket has a very cute little dewlap.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 7, 2013)

Cricket is SOOO cute!! I LOVE her dewlap and everything about her


----------



## kmaben (Jan 7, 2013)

I think there's a difference between a dewlap and a little extra skin. Franklin has a little extra skin you only see when he tilts a certain way. Dewlaps are a little more BAM and dont go away no matter how bun lays. For all you dewlap cheaters!







Nada


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 7, 2013)

Monty's is coming along. November:






January:





It's just fluff, and only shows up when she sits just like this. She lets me play with it when we're snuggling. I want it to stay like this!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 7, 2013)

Just be warned. Flemish have HUGE dewlaps. at least the ones that I have seen).


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh I love that white bunny - she looks just like my Sullen when she is lying down - Oh by the way I love dewlaps - Sully has a tiny one even though she is overweight to the point where I am worried - I know how you feel about Reuben - by the way I think Reuben looks very cuddly and beautiful the way he is sitting there in that picture - although I thought he was a beautiful doe - looks like my Ande. Ande has a dewlap and looks like Reuben only grey and white. She is such a sweetheart - carrying her stuffies around - My son and I say that she has a connector to hold her dewlap in place - a little pink connector - Dewlaps are beautiful and I love Red eyed whites - I am a foster mom to three young New Zealand whites - they look like little sullies - Oh how I wish I could find a good home for them. Would you guys like one - honestly they have wonderful personalities and they are truly beautiful as only a bunny can be.Squish `s mom knows what I am talking about. Oh dear what have I gotten myself into - taking in three more bunnies - what if I dont find homes for them - they are babies and were going to get dropped of outside and its cold and everything is covered in snow.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 8, 2013)

Reuben just has a little extra skin, too! Only his is stuffed, and suddenly it become unacceptable.  Did you know his rolls are actually wings, and he's a magical fire-breathing dragon-rabbit, called a dragbun! Don't make him fly over and vaporize you dewlap haters!

Thanks, Reuben-admirers! lol Christine, it's not the first time people have mistake Rubey for a doe, on account of his dewlap!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Jan 8, 2013)

Annnnnnnd just for you dewlap haters!
BAM! HUGE DEWLAP! (RIP Niambi </3)


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 8, 2013)

She is sooo beautiful


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Jan 8, 2013)

I miss her


----------



## Anaira (Jan 9, 2013)

naww, look at those ears!

Reuben approves of her dewlap.


----------

